# Our latest development project



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Nice clean work Rino.
> 
> It's good that you handle so many different phases of the project, keeps the money rollin'.


Thanks Tom. In case you didn't know, we are only a 3 man crew. My dad, myself and a laborer. My dad was out running other smaller jobs and we had a guy that is semi-retired help us out doing some labor when we needed him. We also did all the surveying. Surveyor gave us 4 points and 1 benchmark. We scaled everything off of the plans using the 4 points. It is nice to have the extra guys, but it is rough when you have nothing for them to do. We will just keep chugging along as usual.


----------



## IHI55j (Jan 16, 2009)

Its nice to see there are still people out there that take pride in there work and work hard.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

MIT said:


> Someone has some time on their hands


You're right:notworthy......I went on way too long about some nit-picky BS. I should have taken a deep breath (and another coupla' sips:drink and spent the time complimenting RINO on his great-looking jobsite instead of obsessing on the out of spec spray foam application. Definitely "my bad". :blush:


----------



## Nick Drew (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice looking work you have done there !! :thumbsup:

Would be very interested to hear/read more about your jobs :thumbup:

Nick


----------

